# windows photo viewer skips some photos



## DTonesXD (Jun 4, 2013)

windows photo viewer skips photos such as screenshots or clearly edited photos. These are photos coming from a phone or tablet. Why is this happening? even happens if they are the same file type


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you move just the images you want to review into a separate folder, 
PhotoGallery will step through them one by one.


----------

